

How Dropbox, Uber, Hotel Tonight and WealthFront leverage customer referals - abreckle
http://www.adambreckler.com/how-dropbox-uber-hotel-tonight-and-wealthfront-leverage-referrals-to-create-an-army-of-growth-agents

======
stanleydrew
I don't think Dropbox "pioneered the model of the double-loop referral." Banks
and phone companies have been doing that for decades. It's a good idea.

But Dropbox should get credit for cleverly using referrals to give people more
of a thing they want (storage space) rather then reducing a thing they don't
want (cost). They were kind of forced into this when they onboarded tons of
people into a free plan, so they couldn't reduce cost, but it's still clever.

------
andrewbermudez
Great post Adam!

------
yoshko
Epic post.

